# Lecteur HD MKV et SRT pour iPad 3 ?



## Vince2k (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un lecteur HD très performant (fluidité) pour lire des fichier mkv + srt sur un ipad de 3ème génération, que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci 
1


----------



## TequilaPhone (19 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Le meilleur dans ce domaine, de tous les players que j'ai comparé, c'est OPlayer HD payant à 3,99 (oui je sais    ) il y'a une version lite si tu veux te faire une idée. Il est très bien pour les MKV et notamment pour la synchro des sous titre.

AVPlayer HD aussi lit bien les mkv mais pour les SRT des fois ça passe et la plupart du temps ça ne s'affiche pas.

Voilà.


----------



## Tosay (19 Avril 2012)

j'ai AVplayer et Oplayer (en lite).

Je donne donc un* +1* à TequilaPhone


----------



## Vince2k (19 Avril 2012)

Oui j'avais essayé OPlayer version lite et c'est plutôt fluide. Par contre je ne connais pas AVPlayer...
OPlayer doit valoir le coup en version payante s'il y a un suivi régulier de l'app. 
1


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Avril 2012)

j'ai OPlayer en version payante et il lit tout tout et tout donc parfait pour moi


----------



## arbaot (22 Avril 2012)

y'a AirAV (gratuit) 
pas mal aussi

et Ace Player (2&#8364;39)
encore plus complet


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (26 Avril 2012)

+1 pour o'Player !


----------



## Splafi (10 Avril 2013)

Tous Lag Oplayer HD lite Air Av ..... sur un Ipad 2 est ce le fait d'avoir un IPad 2 ou les logiciel ?


----------

